# Good Deed. $200 Poorer.



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Last night I had some nooby customers, a young couple, going to the game downtown. They were tipsy. When I arrived to pick them up I noticed the ping was requesting an SUV. At that time SUV was surged to 3.2 or something. 

So I asked the young man; " Did you mean to order an SUV, Because that's going to be a very high price trip."

He looked confused and I told him to cancel the trip and reorder a SEDAN, UBER BLACK. "I can do that too", I said. 

Long story short. I fixed it so they went downtown for $100 (including the cancel fee) instead of $300.00 that it would've cost on surge SUV.

Cost me $200.00 Satisfaction...priceless.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

stuber said:


> Last night I had some nooby customers, a young couple, going to the game downtown. They were tipsy. When I arrived to pick them up I noticed the ping was requesting an SUV. At that time SUV was surged to 3.2 or something.
> 
> So I asked the young man; " Did you mean to order an SUV, Because that's going to be a very high price trip."
> 
> ...


Good for you!
If they were going to some emergency room or a community college, i would do it too.
But they went to the game and probably katsuya before that.
How much is beer in staples if they were drunk, $12 a cup?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry, but I have to disagree with this logic. Obviously you must drive an SUV because a black car can't pick up SUV requests in the first place so you're doubling on Uberblack as well as SUV; which in my opinion SUVs shouldn't be a primary option on Black. So if they happen to order SUV and one pulls up they should pay the rate. Too many people already try to game the system by getting free upgrades. I don't see the point of giving money away by voluntarily downgrading yourself. Now if by some odd mishap you're in a sedan and somehow got an SUV ping then by all means that's a problem and you did the right thing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Last night I had some nooby customers, a young couple, going to the game downtown. They were tipsy. When I arrived to pick them up I noticed the ping was requesting an SUV. At that time SUV was surged to 3.2 or something.
> 
> So I asked the young man; " Did you mean to order an SUV, Because that's going to be a very high price trip."
> 
> ...


Whoa! You must be hoping Santa's watching out and writing up his good Kids list for Christmas pressies!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree with this logic. Obviously you must drive an SUV because a black car can't pick up SUV requests in the first place so you're doubling on Uberblack as well as SUV; which in my opinion SUVs shouldn't be a primary option on Black. So if they happen to order SUV and one pulls up they should pay the rate. Too many people already try to game the system by getting free upgrades. I don't see the point of giving money away by voluntarily downgrading yourself. Now if by some odd mishap you're in a sedan and somehow got an SUV ping then by all means that's a problem and you did the right thing.


I run an SUV. They work for both roles. SUV are the norm here.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I never help get someone out of a surge! Take that money! Smile at their drunk asses.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Goober said:


> I never help get someone out of a surge! Take that money! Smile at their drunk asses.


Sure. Screw em all. You bet tough guy.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

stuber said:


> Last night I had some nooby customers, a young couple, going to the game downtown. They were tipsy. When I arrived to pick them up I noticed the ping was requesting an SUV. At that time SUV was surged to 3.2 or something.
> 
> So I asked the young man; " Did you mean to order an SUV, Because that's going to be a very high price trip."
> 
> ...


And of course after you saved them all that money, your reward was: NO TIP! right?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> I run an SUV. They work for both roles. SUV are the norm here.


Yep same in Sydney


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks to me like it's being Human. The $200 is worth the knowledge you felt that you did a good deed. 

Good for you!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Did they do there good deed by tipping you? Not even a high five!?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> And of course after you saved them all that money, your reward was: NO TIP! right?


Naturally.. sans gratis.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I just wrote a blog post about this very sort of thing. Too many are focused on how to milk the pax and not enough are focused on being a human and recognizing passengers as humans, too. Bravo!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I just wrote a blog post about this very sort of thing. Too many are focused on how to milk the pax and not enough are focused on being a human and recognizing passengers as humans, too. Bravo!


Thanks, but I'm really not trying to be Mr. Noble. It's just that, $100 to downtown from there was a fair price. $300 is an absurdity.

Surge is wielded like a blunt instrument. On what basis does UBER calculate that it would require a 3.2 surge of price in order to attract a driver for that run? Answer: there's no basis. That's what passengers hate about it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I realize you weren't, but you were focused on being fair and not focusing on getting as much out of a pax as possible. That makes you human


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I just wrote a blog post about this very sort of thing. Too many are focused on how to milk the pax and not enough are focused on being a human and recognizing passengers as humans, too. Bravo!


99.99% of the pax do NOT do the right human thing with drivers, like give a tip and thank you for coming 10 minutes out of your way to get me where I needed to go for a lousy $4 ride and a money loosing situation, I am a fan of doing the right thing but THIS UBER thing has turned good people (PAX) and myself into A holes


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't believe accepting an SUV ping and providing that level of service is milking anyone. The clients had to reaffirm a surge rate by manually typing it in. If you go around and offer to downgrade yourself to Balck from SUV clients with less than 3 people I'm sure just about all of them would do so. Remember you're doing Uber Black as an opt in, not a primary.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

except we're not independent businesses...you're not going to get a negative whiplash as an individual other than maybe a poor rating.

the fact that they had to learn a lesson is between them and their uber app.

there is no need to be an Uber ambassador.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

So you treat the good ones with complete ******baggery?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

There are a lot of things that a lot of people do that I don't agree with so I choose not to do them. Yes, I rant about the asshat pax who is too drunk to remember his address or the 3 young people who reeked of weed who didn't know where they were going, but I keep a smile on my face for them and save the ranting for here or my husband because I've been the drunk pax who was drugged and doesn't remember getting home and while I don't appreciate people being disrespectful, I'm not about to stoop to their level.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

You are stupid.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber uses surge pricing to get more drivers out, when high demand is anticipated. I'd seen days with plenty of UberBlack or other lolling around, in spite of surge prices. 

I probably would have done the same, if I were still driving. But part of the reason I'm not driving any more is because I've since realized: no UberBlack pax is ever going to put $200 in my pocket just for being a nice person.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stuber said:


> Thanks, but I'm really not trying to be Mr. Noble. It's just that, $100 to downtown from there was a fair price. $300 is an absurdity.
> 
> Surge is wielded like a blunt instrument. On what basis does UBER calculate that it would require a 3.2 surge of price in order to attract a driver for that run? Answer: there's no basis. That's what passengers hate about it.


That was nice of you and probably retained a future pax. If you were satisfied with the $100 that's all that matters. The altruism was your own added reward, which is also nice to do from time to time. I sometimes cringe when I dump off a pax and hit end when I see the surge fare....ouch! 4 or 5x are nice runs though by anyones measures.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I don't believe accepting an SUV ping and providing that level of service is milking anyone. The clients had to reaffirm a surge rate by manually typing it in. If you go around and offer to downgrade yourself to Balck from SUV clients with less than 3 people I'm sure just about all of them would do so. Remember you're doing Uber Black as an opt in, not a primary.


As SUV, one is mostly running around at sedan rates. There's not that many SUV calls. UBER allows SUV to get the pings for BLACK because, otherwise, no one would run SUV. Too expensive in cost, fuel, and insurance. I would prefer to run a sedan, but for now I need the versatility.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> 99.99% of the pax do NOT do the right human thing with drivers, like give a tip and thank you for coming 10 minutes out of your way to get me where I needed to go for a lousy $4 ride and a money loosing situation, I am a fan of doing the right thing but THIS UBER thing has turned good people (PAX) and myself into A holes


Actually I think it's mostly UBER's dumb system that creates the mean-ass attitudes.

They withhold information which we need in order to make fair decisions. For instance, if passengers were required to display their destination prior to my accepting a ping, then I could run my business more efficiently. Why is UBER requiring me to accept runs blindly?

Customers need to go specific places and not all nearby drivers want to take their job.

UBER should be smart enough to match drivers with customers. If customers want something no nearby drivers want to do, well then, there's your surge opportunity.

Surge should function on a case by case basis.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> So you treat the good ones with complete ******baggery?


If they were "good ones", they'd have at least tipped the guy.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

I helped a girl move her apartment a few weekends ago. Was a plus request so it was not for $4 even though it was a short trip. It's the kind of "sixth star" stuff I enjoy reading about and was happy to participate in. Good Karma may not fill my pockets with cash, but fills my bloodstream with happy endorphins. I wouldnt do this sort of thing all the time, but it was a slow night and I figured why not help if I can.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If they were "good ones", they'd have at least tipped the guy.


Not every pax has cash on hand thanks to the Uber mantra that the tip is included. They were noobies and therefore ignorant. It's not their fault that they bought into the same Uber BS that the rest of us did.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I helped a girl move her apartment a few weekends ago. Was a plus request so it was not for $4 even though it was a short trip. It's the kind of "sixth star" stuff I enjoy reading about and was happy to participate in. Good Karma may not fill my pockets with cash, but fills my bloodstream with happy endorphins. I wouldnt do this sort of thing all the time, but it was a slow night and I figured why not help if I can.


UberBoyScout


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

speaking of this individual surge, I believe that Uber could capitalize on this idea, a guy pings me from 20 min. (according to Uber) away three times bam bam bam, I get booted sign back on, and there he is again, now in my vivid imagination he is totally freaking out that he is stuck somewhere he should not be (mistress's house) and would be willing to pay a mini surge just for the simple math here that he is 20 plus away from the closest car, I mean holly hell…a cab won't come out and get him for 4X, but I would be happy with 3.2x and go get him the first ping


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> speaking of this individual surge, I believe that Uber could capitalize on this idea, a guy pings me from 20 min. (according to Uber) away three times bam bam bam, I get booted sign back on, and there he is again, now in my vivid imagination he is totally freaking out that he is stuck somewhere he should not be (mistress's house) and would be willing to pay a mini surge just for the simple math here that he is 20 plus away from the closest car, I mean holly hell&#8230;a cab won't come out and get him for 4X, but I would be happy with 3.2x and go get him the first ping


Uber and Lyft are soooo far behind the curve on outlying service improvements. All of the above is legit.

Problem is pax are not the brightest. If they are really that desperate for a ride they could just move their pin in close to a car, ping, and then call and reroute with the promise of a few extra bucks tip on arrival, but they just aren't that schmart.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Foul play,... customer is always right.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

speaking of behind the times, Uber did not have HALF OF ****ING DISNEY WORLD in the tourist / convention SURGE AREA, they included it on Tuesday after 200,000 people left town that were here for a large convention and the Daytona 500, rocket scientist these Uber kids are


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

stuber said:


> Thanks, but I'm really not trying to be Mr. Noble. It's just that, $100 to downtown from there was a fair price. $300 is an absurdity.
> 
> Surge is wielded like a blunt instrument. On what basis does UBER calculate that it would require a 3.2 surge of price in order to attract a driver for that run? Answer: there's no basis. That's what passengers hate about it.


well you more or less just nailed it in the head for us in Orlando, a 3.2x surge=taxi cab rates of 2.40 a mile, that's right 3.2 x .75 damn pennies is about the same, but their time is still more than ours at 13 ****ing pennies a minute x 3.2


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

JeffB said:


> So, let me get this straight. SUV is surging at 3.2. You calculate that running it as a Black ride would be 1/3 the cost of SUV, so that means the Black surge must have been LESS than 3.2. Am I right so far? So, at that moment the demand for SUV is higher than it is for Black. So, what do you do? You took your SUV out of availability to do a Black ride, thus (theoretically) pushing the surge even higher for people who want SUV. It doesn't make sense. He requested an SUV ride and confirmed the surge pricing. Why would you play the Good Samaritan?


There was no surge on BLACK at the time. My market has BLACK at 3.25/mile + door fee. Good Samaritan? Not really. Just don't want to screw people who don't understand how it works, or people who are a bit too intoxicated to make good decisions. But that's just me. Others do as they please.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

The good deed was the way to go. If you can do the rider something good, maybe they won't be such a dick in the future. If you **** them at the gate, they will be a dick forever.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Do I have to question all requests for XL when there is less than 5 people for their motivation? I have seen a recent trend for some to request XL thinking they will get the chance for a better ride than X but less the price of Select or Black.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do I have to question all requests for XL when there is less than 5 people for their motivation? I have seen a recent trend for some to request XL thinking they will get the chance for a better ride than X but less the price of Select or Black.


No, you don't have to question anything. I believe the OP made mention that he recognized the rider likely a noob. If they are obviously experienced charge them the experienced rate.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Not every pax has cash on hand thanks to the Uber mantra that the tip is included. They were noobies and therefore ignorant. It's not their fault that they bought into the same Uber BS that the rest of us did.


I keep a square reader for such occasions.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

stuber said:


> There was no surge on BLACK at the time. My market has BLACK at 3.25/mile + door fee. Good Samaritan? Not really. Just don't want to screw people who don't understand how it works, or people who are a bit too intoxicated to make good decisions. But that's just me. Others do as they please.


I never give someone a break just because they decided to voluntarily impair themselves with alcohol or other substances.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do I have to question all requests for XL when there is less than 5 people for their motivation? I have seen a recent trend for some to request XL thinking they will get the chance for a better ride than X but less the price of Select or Black.


I often take singles or couples in SUV because that's what they intended to order. This was just some confused people.

Had there been five passengers, I would have just taken them at the surge price.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I


scrurbscrud said:


> Uber and Lyft are soooo far behind the curve on outlying service improvements. All of the above is legit.
> 
> Problem is pax are not the brightest. If they are really that desperate for a ride they could just move their pin in close to a car, ping, and then call and reroute with the promise of a few extra bucks tip on arrival, but they just aren't that schmart.


I've actually had that. Believe me, some of these customers know how to game the system.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stuber said:


> I
> 
> I've actually had that. Believe me, some of these customers know how to game the system.


I don't mind the ones who do. Unless they wait for me to arrive at their dead end address and then reroute. These are cancel payers.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol what an idiot. Just because it wasn't worth 300 to YOU doesn't mean it wasn't to them. When you wreck your car and your good ole buddy James River doesn't pick up you'll wish you charged what they agreed to pay.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Idiot.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Lol what an idiot. Just because it wasn't worth 300 to YOU doesn't mean it wasn't to them. When you wreck your car and your good ole buddy James River doesn't pick up you'll wish you charged what they agreed to pay.


Yes. Thank you for your kind and generous remarks. Happy to be the idiot in that situation. If a customer is confused and doesn't realize they're going to be charged $13.00/mile, I'm going to always double check. If they still want the trip? Great. If not, then I would possibly offer another "off-UBER" solution. I have commercial insurance and a Square reader.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Did they do there good deed by tipping you? Not even a high five!?


 Perhaps a handshake.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I keep a square reader for such occasions.


I have a Paypal one, but it's usually a hectic dropoff location where I can't just park, end the trip, plug in the reader, etc.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I have a Paypal one, but it's usually a hectic dropoff location where I can't just park, end the trip, plug in the reader, etc.


Nothing i can't handle for an extra $5-$10!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Would you guys say that having a square card reader visible has encouraged pax to tip? i.e. "What's that card reader for?"


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Would you guys say that having a square card reader visible has encouraged pax to tip? i.e. "What's that card reader for?"


I don't keep it visible, that's the trick. Lots of pax say they'd tip but don't have cash. Well, ta-da! Not a problem!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't keep it visible, that's the trick. Lots of pax say they'd tip but don't have cash. Well, ta-da! Not a problem!


Lol most of mine truly believe the tip is included bla bla...I just got one and I think I'm going to make it very visible.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Goober said:


> except we're not independent businesses...you're not going to get a negative whiplash as an individual other than maybe a poor rating.
> 
> the fact that they had to learn a lesson is between them and their uber app.
> 
> there is no need to be an Uber ambassador.


Certainly not the UBER ambassador. Cannot stand the bastards. I just use it to defray expenses while I'm already out and between scheduled jobs. Plus it's a good source of customers to steal. Cherry picking the good ones and keeping them for myself, that's my game.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't keep it visible, that's the trick. Lots of pax say they'd tip but don't have cash. Well, ta-da! Not a problem!


I activated mine a few days ago and just waiting for that response and especially from one PAX that has said that twice to me. I will get him again soon enough. Anyone that uses the line and doesn't come through, they will be getting 2 star performance from me to them.

BTW, what is your charge? Do they take much out if the tip is only $2?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I activated mine a few days ago and just waiting for that response and especially from one PAX that has said that twice to me. I will get him again soon enough. Anyone that uses the line and doesn't come through, they will be getting 2 star performance from me to them.
> 
> BTW, what is your charge? Do they take much out if the tip is only $2?


3%


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> There are a lot of things that a lot of people do that I don't agree with so I choose not to do them. Yes, I rant about the asshat pax who is too drunk to remember his address or the 3 young people who reeked of weed who didn't know where they were going, but I keep a smile on my face for them and save the ranting for here or my husband because I've been the drunk pax who was drugged and doesn't remember getting home and while I don't appreciate people being disrespectful, I'm not about to stoop to their level.


Exactly... don't let other people's behavior determine who you are.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> 3%


So how much would that be for a dollar tip?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I really screwed up this weekend. Twice! Once an old dude/father of a gal who ordered a fare tried to slip me a fiver on his way out. I said 'don't worry about it.' He just had surgery and could hardly walk. The girl tipped me a dollar. **** up number one. My last ride of the night made me drive through Berger King. One of the drunk on his ass passenger tried to hand me a hand full of cash, about 13 bucks, from his change. I don't think he knew there was a 10 in his hand. He was plastered. And he wasn't the person who ordered the fare. Didn't want to take advantage of him, even though I dinked around with the 3 of them in the car for about 40 damn minutes. Figured the person who ordered the fare would spot a tip on the app. Nope. And I think they nailed me on a rating too just for spite.

Had a first time Uber pax today on an XL ping. Lady handed me a ten. Was a long fare too. 70 some bucks.

Didn't say nuthin but "thanks, I appreciate it."

I don't know what the hell I was thinking Sat nite. It was late. I was beat down tired. Not enough caffeine maybe.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Would you guys say that having a square card reader visible has encouraged pax to tip? i.e. "What's that card reader for?"


I have Square and PayPal readers... I took one of the MC/VISA/AMEX stickers that came with them and, not wanting to remove the backing and get that glue all over my leather interior, I just put 4 pieces of scotch tape on the corners and stuck it to the front passenger visor. It fell of in 10 seconds. So I stuck it there again - pressing it harder, and it just fell off again.
I took that as a sign and gave up.

But I do have the readers available within quick arms-reach!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I really screwed up this weekend.


You didn't screw up. You exercised judgment. 'End-Of-Ride' happens so quickly we just make less than ideal decisions sometimes.
Don't feel bad.

The more I drive, the more quickly I can determine if I'll accept a tip (some riders are clearly broke and exceptionally considerate - I don't want their tip - I love their appreciation)... others have the money and know it's the right thing to do... and I appreciate that, too. Both of those are 5-stars every time.

And there are the few-and-far-betweeners who are in a great mood, appreciate the good service and can afford to toss a $10, $20 - or couple of $20's my way... I always tell them it's too much (but only once, hehe).

Still, these are the minority.

Most just hop out with a 'we're good, right?' (if that).
4 stars.
I want to ask "do you tip your bartender - your server - your doorman? - but never get the chance.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

On a brighter note one pax gave be 2, yes, 2 2 dollar bills. That was awesome. Tips on the day were $60 on the Lyft app, so I don't usually even worry about it. It just magically shows up in the next days reports. And seems to be directly correlated to how much I'm up for reading and relating (also meaning stfu and drive) to the pax i.e. having a damn good time. I generally like people. Tips seem to follow. EXCEPT if it's a hassel, like having to do some ****ing ritual at the end of the ride as in Uber.

Lyft. Winna hands down on this subject.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> So how much would that be for a dollar tip?


Yes, it sounds incredible, but 25 year-olds will literally pull a card out to tip $1.00. A DOLLAR (Square will send you two emails confirming that they are crediting your account .97 cents)
"WT-ABSOLUTELY F-ed shite is this? 
Go stand out by a freeway ramp with a sign. 2 hours each and every morning and evening rush hour.
I guarantee you will make more than UBERX.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stuber said:


> Yes, it sounds incredible, but 25 year-olds will literally pull a card out to tip $1.00. A DOLLAR (Square will send you two emails confirming that they are crediting your account .97 cents)
> "WT-ABSOLUTELY F-ed shite is this?
> Go stand out by a freeway ramp with a sign. 2 hours each and every morning and evening rush hour.
> I guarantee you will make more than UBERX.


Hell I've seen 'em buy a damn snickers bar on their credit card. Lame brains. Pick some change outta yer ass crack sometime so you have enough coin on ya to buy a candy bar. Credit card? Seriously? For a candy bar?


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

stuber said:


> Actually I think it's mostly UBER's dumb system that creates the mean-ass attitudes.
> 
> They withhold information which we need in order to make fair decisions. For instance, if passengers were required to display their destination prior to my accepting a ping, then I could run my business more efficiently. Why is UBER requiring me to accept runs blindly?
> 
> ...


Yes! If the ride gets no takers the price goes up. Lol. Riders with crappy ratings will have to pony up or take the bus


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure how it works with Square, but on Paypal you can program an automatic tax calculation. When I do shows with my wine art, I have the fee added into the total. Many places charge extra to use credit because of the fee (think gas stations who have a cash/credit price) and I just let people know when they ask about taking credit that there's a 3% fee. Never had anyone complain. Either they pony up the cash or the pay the 3% so I don't lose anything from the paypal fees.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

stuber said:


> Last night I had some nooby customers, a young couple, going to the game downtown. They were tipsy. When I arrived to pick them up I noticed the ping was requesting an SUV. At that time SUV was surged to 3.2 or something.
> 
> So I asked the young man; " Did you mean to order an SUV, Because that's going to be a very high price trip."
> 
> ...


Send an email to your local office with this story and ask to be considered for promo spots, if they move on it they'll pay pretty big. PR is the most important/second highest-ROI activity of the firm


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> On a brighter note one pax gave be 2, yes, 2 2 dollar bills. That was awesome. Tips on the day were $60 on the Lyft app, so I don't usually even worry about it. It just magically shows up in the next days reports. And seems to be directly correlated to how much I'm up for reading and relating (also meaning stfu and drive) to the pax i.e. having a damn good time. I generally like people. Tips seem to follow. EXCEPT if it's a hassel, like having to do some ****ing ritual at the end of the ride as in Uber.
> 
> Lyft. Winna hands down on this subject.


Two dollar bills are great. So much fun to get bands at them from your local bank and use them to pay for anything. Everyone freaks out and you go from possibly-just-robbed-a-bank to who-gives-a-****-this-is-hilarious in moments


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm not sure how it works with Square, but on Paypal you can program an automatic tax calculation. When I do shows with my wine art, I have the fee added into the total. Many places charge extra to use credit because of the fee (think gas stations who have a cash/credit price) and I just let people know when they ask about taking credit that there's a 3% fee. Never had anyone complain. Either they pony up the cash or the pay the 3% so I don't lose anything from the paypal fees.


You have a website for your wine art? I have a couple of wineO friends who I like to taunt with minor wine art works/clothing.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Send an email to your local office with this story and ask to be considered for promo spots, if they move on it they'll pay pretty big. PR is the most important/second highest-ROI activity of the firm


...Uhhhh, No. Don't like them. Don't want to promote them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Two dollar bills are great. So much fun to get bands at them from your local bank and use them to pay for anything. Everyone freaks out and you go from possibly-just-robbed-a-bank to who-gives-a-****-this-is-hilarious in moments


It was a first time Lyfter. Hauled them to the outskirts of town. They were happy as larks. Didn't tell them that they might have a helluva time getting back to destination (not might, will) because Lyft drivers tend to hang in tighter to where they are paid better. Didn't tell him how they might over ride the system to get a ride either. They probably ended up taking a taxi back...

But the cash tip was cool...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Make money when you can...


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud Sure do, it's https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedDoorWinery


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whoa! You must be hoping Santa's watching out and writing up his good Kids list for Christmas pressies!


Yea. Cause Travis is pissed he wanted that extra $40.


----------

